# Vaxhaul VXR extreme my car of the day



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meet the Vaxhaul VXR extreme:

with over 296 BHP and having the rear seats swapped for a roll cage to reduce weight by 100kg. The VXR extreme will debut at next weeks Geneva motor show


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

In a word, awsome 

IMO


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

possul said:


> In a word, awsome
> 
> IMO


I thought somebody would say that, and yes it's AWSOME :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

And comes with extreme price tag too....Still it does look nice.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

That does look nuts


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Focusaddict said:


> And comes with extreme price tag too....Still it does look nice.


Your eyes will well up in tears if you knew the price


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

That means a minimum of c. £30,000 for starters!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Method Man said:


> That means a minimum of c. £30,000 for starters!


easy £30,000 to start with, I would say pushing £35,000 but who knows :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep I like this indeed


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Love that, about time Gm started pushing the boat out again.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Doesn't look right in the silvery grey. Looks much better in this colour scheme.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

if Ford aren't careful, Vauxhall will be leaving them behind


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Willows-dad said:


> Doesn't look right in the silvery grey. Looks much better in this colour scheme.


Correct me if i'm wrong, but the one above has been out doing rally in the last year too...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> if Ford aren't careful, Vauxhall will be leaving them behind


I think they have started to already :thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Is that a concept pic ot what the road car will look like.
Would love to see it against the focus RS and megane RS


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

possul said:


> Is that a concept pic ot what the road car will look like.
> Would love to see it against the focus RS and megane RS


I am sure they will pit all three together for a performance group test at some point :thumb: apparently the VXR is the road car version.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

That looks too motorsport for a road car, near as damn it a btcc car.

No doubt provoke the argument thst its just an astra but it has some trick bits and actually is a well focus weapon!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They grey stealthy one is much nicer tbh


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

M135i / M235i should still do it up the ass.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Grommit said:


> M135i / M235i should still do it up the ass.


Maybe straight line but round a circuit the 135i/235i won't see which way it went.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> Maybe straight line but round a circuit the 135i/235i won't see which way it went.


 WHERE DID THAT VXR GO!!! Left or Right, doh!! :lol::lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks comfy inside










NOT


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Looks comfy inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been expecting you :thumb:

Comfy! don't forget your racing helmet.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

That could rattle some teeth i bet


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> That could rattle some teeth i bet


Not to mention other bits and bob's :lol::lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm too old for it. 

I reckon if I got in I wouldn't be able to get back out!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> I'm too old for it.
> 
> I reckon if I got in I wouldn't be able to get back out!


+1 :lol:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Looks comfy inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id happily drive it to work and back every day.
Used to a harsh ride

Old gits


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> I'm too old for it.
> 
> I reckon if I got in I wouldn't be able to get back out!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: +2


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think it will sell well at all.

Remember Renault selling the R26R? 

Nobody wanted to buy them and they were offered at huge discounts when new. They ones that did sell are now rather pricey though.

I wouldn't want to drive something with all those decals on it.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive seen one R26 on the road and yes kerr, this will probably be the same


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hideous ... ... Fugly ... ... Chavvy ... ... Uncomfortable ... ... Impractical ... ... Overstated ... ... Ridiculous!

Purely my opinion, but it's appalling.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The previous Astra extreme. Only if they had the bravery to make that.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's kinda cool, I like the idea behind it as it reminds me of the Megane R26.R. 

The styling is a bit subjective but I've seen worse. The one thing I will say though is that rear wing is absolutely crap!! lol


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> It's kinda cool, I like the idea behind it as it reminds me of the Megane R26.R.
> 
> The styling is a bit subjective but I've seen worse. The one thing I will say though is that rear wing is absolutely crap!! lol


Doesnt it go with the front splitter?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It'll be popular on the Southend Seafront at night in about fifteen years with a massive stereo.

Vauxhall could have done this tastefully and well, but instead they have executed it tastelessly and badly. 

Hang on, did I really say "Vauxhall could have done this tastefully and well" - mistake!










Revenge for years of Golf Haters


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some constructive answers to this thread, Motor cars and Brands will always divide opinions.:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DW58 said:


> It'll be popular on the Southend Seafront at night in about fifteen years with a massive stereo.
> 
> Vauxhall could have done this tastefully and well, but instead they have executed it tastelessly and badly.
> 
> ...


You sound like a woman scorned.. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Looks comfy inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bucket seats may look uncomfortable but they're actually really nice


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Kimo73 said:


> Bucket seats may look uncomfortable but they're actually really nice


I have been in a bucket seat or two and for me they are uncomfortable.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> easy £30,000 to start with, I would say pushing £35,000 but who knows :thumb:


Not much change from 40K I would say.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I think they have started to already :thumb:


Yup, the current focus is fugly, they guy who designed it needs shooting and the fact that and the fact that there will not be 3dr versions of focus is a really bad idea. Two things that put me off focus.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Focusaddict said:


> Yup, the current focus is fugly, they guy who designed it needs shooting and the fact that and the fact that there will not be 3dr versions of focus is a really bad idea. Two things that put me off focus.


Going by your user name are you or was you a focus owner? if you are it must be hard to take, based on your comment :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Focusaddict said:


> Not much change from 40K I would say.


I guess your more closer to the mark than me :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I guess your more closer to the mark than me :thumb:


Silly charging that when realistically you could get the same/more power by doing it yourself for half the price :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Silly charging that when realistically you could get the same/more power by doing it yourself for half the price :lol:


If it's say £40,000 :doublesho that's a heck of a lot of money for a pumped up on steroids Astra. :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> If it's say £40,000 :doublesho that's a heck of a lot of money for a pumped up on steroids Astra. :thumb:


That's what I'm saying lol

You could buy a brand new vixxer then just upgrade all the parts a piece of **** to see that power and more :lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Going by your user name are you or was you a focus owner? if you are it must be hard to take, based on your comment :thumb:


Yes a former focus owner.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Focusaddict said:


> Yes a former focus owner.


So what car is it now ? an Astra! :lol:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Granted it could be done but people will buy it hoping for a bit of exclucivity wont they


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

possul said:


> Granted it could be done but people will buy it hoping for a bit of exclucivity wont they


Yeh people who are minted also :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> So what car is it now ? an Astra! :lol:


Nope, a Volvo C30 T5


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

possul said:


> Doesnt it go with the front splitter?


Quite probably mate but it looks absolutely pants! haha

Functional or not, if I drove down the road in that I'd feel like a massive bell-end. :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Focusaddict said:


> Nope, a Volvo C30 T5


Very nice, I like Volvo cars, their styling has come on leaps and bounds in recent years. Do you find their parts expensive? and do you think it's better than the focus you used to have? :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Very nice, I like Volvo cars, their styling has come on leaps and bounds in recent years. Do you find their parts expensive? and do you think it's better than the focus you used to have? :thumb:


Servicing is little bit expensive when done via main dealer but not that much, I know this is based on focus and same engine but I like it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kinda awkward how I love vag and Vaux then :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks more extreme than it is?

Who thinks a roll cage and 4 point harnesses makes it a road car and who thinks just losing 100kg is enough to make it a track car?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Looks more extreme than it is?
> 
> Who thinks a roll cage and 4 point harnesses makes it a road car and who thinks just losing 100kg is enough to make it a track car?


100kg is alot! And increased the power of over standard!

When people strip there cars out they won't loose 100KG so its some diet!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> 100kg is alot! And increased the power of over standard!
> 
> When people strip there cars out they won't loose 100KG so its some diet!


It has no rear seats as a result, a full roll cage, 4 point harnesses, therefore is stupid as a road car.

Why would you buy one over an exige etc?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> It has no rear seats as a result, a full roll cage, 4 point harnesses, therefore is stupid as a road car.
> 
> Why would you buy one over an exige etc?


My mate has a full bdc spec skyline as a daily so I don't consider anything as too far for a daily anymore lol


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> It has no rear seats as a result, a full roll cage, 4 point harnesses, therefore is stupid as a road car.
> 
> Why would you buy one over an exige etc?


If you buy this and pootle to the shops then yes it's totally pointless, I'd take this straight to the ring personally!

Aren't exiges still over 20k second hand, do they not just sell the exige s brand new now to which is a 50k car.

Granted its more of a focused car and no doubt better that on a track, but like everything these days, its the consumers choice, some cars appeal to others more than others as we definately know on here


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> My mate has a full bdc spec skyline as a daily so I don't consider anything as too far for a daily anymore lol


Mental 

How about this?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> If you buy this and pootle to the shops then yes it's totally pointless, I'd take this straight to the ring personally!
> 
> Aren't exiges still over 20k second hand, do they not just sell the exige s brand new now to which is a 50k car.
> 
> Granted its more of a focused car and no doubt better that on a track, but like everything these days, its the consumers choice, some cars appeal to others more than others as we definately know on here


Yeah I forget whether it was the europa or the exige tbh, there are so many other cars out there though which seem more suitable for the track, caterhams, westfields, ariels, I don't get this.

Focus rs seems sensible, this doesn't. Also a boring 4 pot.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you use the phrase "no replacement for displacement" much by any chance! 
Focus RS is more sensible yes but id still have that with scoffold in the back!
Im probably a chav or something deep down!

These are the types of car that appeal to me tbh, btcc inspiration is a good thing in my eyes


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> Do you use the phrase "no replacement for displacement" much by any chance!
> Focus RS is more sensible yes but id still have that with scoffold in the back!
> Im probably a chav or something deep down!
> 
> These are the types of car that appeal to me tbh, btcc inspiration is a good thing in my eyes


Iunno what you mean 

It's a road car, not a racing car!  Dunno whether even the cup r has as obvious a roll cage

The kind of car that appeals to me is a gt car like the c6r above


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It has no rear seats as a result, a full roll cage, 4 point harnesses, therefore is stupid as a road car.
> 
> Why would you buy one over an exige etc?


I have no rear seats in a astra VXR? Still use it as a daily? It's not stupid at all? Unless your old...

Also it will be faster than an RS so makes the RS boring tbh


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> I have no rear seats in a astra VXR? Still use it as a daily? It's not stupid at all? Unless your old...
> 
> Also it will be faster than an RS so makes the RS boring tbh


You must have a different astra vxr than i've seen then?

A daily car, commuting miles on end, down a boring motorway with a roll cage, no noise insulation and a four pount harness, really? Maybe I am getting old, but tbh that only ever appealed if it was at a track.

But it has a boring engine. Focus at least has a 5 pot. The focus is a compromise, this is still a compromise.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

You never know, there might be one at wax stock next year....


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> You must have a different astra vxr than i've seen then?
> 
> A daily car, commuting miles on end, down a boring motorway with a roll cage, no noise insulation and a four pount harness, really? Maybe I am getting old, but tbh that only ever appealed if it was at a track.
> 
> But it has a boring engine. Focus at least has a 5 pot. The focus is a compromise, this is still a compromise.


Not every daily car commutes on the motorway though? How do you define a boring engine? Noise or power delivery?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> You never know, there might be one at wax stock next year....


Somebody thinking of buying one after lurking back on VXRonline???


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> You never know, there might be one at wax stock next year....


Brother ordering you one up is he ?. Lol:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> Not every daily car commutes on the motorway though? How do you define a boring engine? Noise or power delivery?


A lot do, or in town, or slowed down by tractors.

I can't think of any 2 litre engine that sounds that great or even has significant power as standard. I found an evo dull.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Are you on crack?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Are you on crack?


The evo? It was dull. It sounded dull, it felt isolated, may have been reasonably quick but it did nothing for me.

Heck, I don't like porsche 911s but a gt3 was a lot more fun.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> A lot do, or in town, or slowed down by tractors.
> 
> I can't think of any 2 litre engine that sounds that great or even has significant power as standard. I found an evo dull.


Lmfao but has focus has the same power as this VXR? Evo has more! Both the RS and ST are slower infact!

But if sound is important surely having a stripped out car is something you would like??

I can't make head or tale of your arguement, it's too contradictory I'm afraid


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Vx 4 lyf


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> The evo? It was dull. It sounded dull, it felt isolated, may have been reasonably quick but it did nothing for me.
> 
> Heck, I don't like porsche 911s but a gt3 was a lot more fun.


GT3 RS, ah yes that stripped out road car with a roll cage and harnesses lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> GT3 RS, ah yes that stripped out road car with a roll cage and harnesses lol


It is nothing like the astra.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> Lmfao but has focus has the same power as this VXR? Evo has more! Both the RS and ST are slower infact!
> 
> But if sound is important surely having a stripped out car is something you would like??
> 
> I can't make head or tale of your arguement, it's too contradictory I'm afraid


Didn't I mention sound? The focus has ~350 no and is not intended to be a track car, which this is trying to be. I'm not sure where the st comes into play?

A 2 litre 4 pot is never going to sound stunning, removing insulation or not.

The exige with the v6, stripped out, sounds good. Would I want to hear a 4 pot? No.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It is nothing like the astra.


You mentioned it not me lol!

Principals are the same though, can't use it as a daily then?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Focus don't sound that good unless mega tuned tbf

Obvs the v6 sounds better but then that's not a fair comparisons either

Obey vx or gtfo


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> You mentioned it not me lol!
> 
> Principals are the same though, can't use it as a daily then?


Why would you want to have a gt3 as a daily?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Why would you want to have a gt3 as a daily?


That's what this whole thins about?

You saying you can't have a car as a daily?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Why would you want to have a gt3 as a daily?


Because it drives better than a normal 911.....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Focus don't sound that good unless mega tuned tbf
> 
> Obvs the v6 sounds better but then that's not a fair comparisons either
> 
> Obey vx or gtfo


Nor do astras?

You do know that vauxhall make other cars right? (tbh you could say they're holdens or lotus strictly speaking)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> That's what this whole thins about?
> 
> You saying you can't have a car as a daily?


Did you even bother reading the post?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Nor do astras?
> 
> You do know that vauxhall make other cars right? (tbh you could say they're holdens or lotus strictly speaking)


I work for a Vauxhall tuning company so yes I'm well aware that there are other models ...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> Because it drives better than a normal 911.....


On the motorway?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Did you even bother reading the post?


Honestly

No not properly


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> On the motorway?


Yes... It will accelerate faster due to being lighter.... It will brake better as its lighter hence less mass to stop... Need I go on


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How much do we really know about the VXR extreme yet? Any proper spec?

Reading some of the magazine snippets, it will be based on the Astra cup racing car. 

The standard Astra VXR has proven to beat the Focus RS on the track, so shedding weight, adding power and then adding brakes right from the cup car, it is going to be significantly faster again. Hopefully the handling is improved for even more time. 

As I said previously I don't think it will sell many at all. Especially if the prices guessed on here are right. The Megane R26R didn't sell well at all and were offered at huge discounts, but now are worth a few quid. 

At least Vauxhall have released a car that people are taking notice.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

This is surely a car that's going to be overpriced , few bought then in years to come be worth a fortune !


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks good, does it have isofix rear seat mounts for my wee boys seat?

If not its out for me lol


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Starting price for one is actually £29,999.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Looking for info on this car, where did you find the costing info ?



Matty12345 said:


> Starting price for one is actually £29,999.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kickass said:


> Looking for info on this car, where did you find the costing info ?


Why! you thinking of buying one? :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kiashuma said:


> Looks good, does it have isofix rear seat mounts for my wee boys seat?
> 
> If not its out for me lol


Hook the chairs to the roll cage and they'll be swings. That'll keep them entertained.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Why! you thinking of buying one? :thumb:


I am researching some newer hot hatches


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

It always comes back to the Vauxhall vs Ford debate which is always a shame.

Ive had extensive knowledge of both the Vxr x 2 both standard and tuned to 320bhp and the RSmk2 eventually tuned to 410bhp.

To be honest styling wise the RS was a beautiful car for me compared to the Astra but i got bored very quickly with it. Vauxhalls customer service was leagues ahead of Ford and the constant ecu map updates from Ford was an absolute joke, i had nearly 3 months driving a bag of sh%t because Ford updated to the latest map which was shocking. Ive never even known a manufacturer fiddle with maps on a car like Ford did. But i did feel in a nice place driving it.

Regarding both cars the Astra was twitchy before the rear anti roll bar was fitted but was fun to drive and quite planted. The RS felt a little like a weighted beast and was never as responsive as the VXR but the real killer for the RS was the build quality compared to the VXR was shocking. The interior rattled, it felt like it was constantly falling apart and seriously how a manufacturer cannot make a vehicle whereby you can wind a window down 2 inches without it banging horrendously is amazing. Even customer services just told me they all do that. Combine that with tie clips holding the bumper washers in place, i was disappointed with the RS brand.
But it was what it was, a focus with trim the same as the VXR was a astra with additional styling. Neither are a GT3RS and are not priced the same either.
Id but another Astra and maybe will, and id probably buy another RS and hope they have improved what i was hoping id get in the first place.
If Vauxhall allocate 50 Extremes to the UK channel they will all sell.....guaranteed if half already haven't been allocated already without people being aware of it.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ I'd rather have your burg than an rs. Beautiful car. ^^


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id happilly take a vxr or rs but the rs would swing it given the choice just because ive had a thing for fast fords since i was little


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Id happilly take a vxr or rs but the rs would swing it given the choice just because ive had a thing for fast fords since i was little


Sierra, escort and maybe mk1 focus, but the mk2 rs doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

My obsession with fast fords began as a kid with rides in an xr4 and a sapphire cossie , also got to go in a gte astra i was about 7 i guess . My ideal car is an rs500 sierra


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Rs500 would be nice. My other half showed me one for sale yesterday. Mint, 13,000 miles, just over £63,000!! I've always fancied an escort cossie, but I'm not sure if a standard one would live up to my expectations anymore.


----------

